# Proteccion contra cortocircuito o sobrecarga



## oscar (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola amigos; favor necesito un circuito o esquema de proteccion para un contador (0 a 9) o secuenciador que puse en un carro que trabaja a 12v; como un aviso, trabajo durante un tiempo y despues se quemo. Utilice un 555 y un 4017. En cada salida del 4017 puse un transistor para que me maneje de 20 leds cada salida. ¿Podria utizar un diodo y una resistencia en serie y ponerlos ala entrada como proteccion? o ¿podria utilizar un regulador 7809 que ala salida me vota 9v. esto lo hago para mantener estable el voltage y asi evitar un voltage elevado que puede sufirir el carro? o que me sugieren amigos y gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

puedes subir el circuito que exactamente como lo armastes?


----------



## oscar (Jul 31, 2009)

hola amigo, casi que no puedo mandarlo. En cada salida del 4017 coloque una resistencia seguido del transistor BD139 y posteriormente coloque 20 leds en el colector del transistor. es decir 2 leds en serie con su resistencia hasta completar 10 filas. gracis de ante mano alexus.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.
Como no das muha información, no dices quien es el que se quema (el 555, el 4017, los transistores, los LEDs, o todos a la vez).

Lo que me parece es que la resistencia de 1K es muy pequeña, y hace que el 4017 se sobre cargue, es decir le sacas más corriente que la que él puede dar (7mA apróx es el máx), si tú usa 12V y pones 1K, el 4017 está dando más corriente que la máxima, y a la larga se malogra.
Cambia la resistencia de 1K por una de 10K.

Suerte.


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## oscar (Jul 31, 2009)

hola amigo
puedes tener razon por que la verdad no recuerdo bien esa resistencia, ademas el transistor era otro. lo que si es que no funciono mas y no pude saber si era el 555 o el 4017 ya que el amigo le echo una resina. Pero el datasheet del transistor BD139 dice que maneja una IC de 1.5A y como puedes ver cada salida de los 20 leds, quiero que cada led me trabaje unos 20mA que serian por cada salida del 4017 un total de consumo de 400mA o 500mA. yo se que tengo que calcular esa resistencia de base para que el transistor me trabaje con esa IC deseada. con estas formulas Ic>B*Ib.   (B=Beta=25). despejo Ib, despues de la salida del 4017 realizo esta operacion 5v-0.7v=4.3v y lo aplico en esta ultima formula Rb=Vb/Ib. meda una resistencia de base 195ohm la aprox a 180ohm. Pues ud me dira si ese es el modo para calculr esa resistencia de base si no me haces el favor y me lo explicas por ejem el valor de 10k que me sugieres que formulas utilisastes. gracis


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/luces-estroboscopicas-3221/
hay un circuito de 10 LEDs (5 colunma de dos LEDs en serie con su resistencia cada colunma) y la resistencia de base es de 10K (mira el archivo  MOV00232.rar es un MP4) y usa un transistor BD135 ó equivalente la corriente por LED es de 20mA.

10 colunmas de 2 LEDS en serie con su resistencia 20 LEDs en total, la corriente por LED 20mA.

Las 10 colunmas consumen 10 x 0.02A= 0.2A.
Ic=0.2A , beta mín = 63 para 0.15 A,

toma beta de 50 para 0.2A.

Ib= 4mA, para 12V Rb=2700 ohm


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oscar (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias amigo por la aclaracion textual, pero puedes creer que no he podido abrir el archivo MOV00232.rar de verdad disculpa por tanta molestia pero me gustaria verlo se puede mandar de otra manera pero que no sea winRAR; o que pasos debo hacer para abrirlo ; ah una pequeña duda porque el valor de 12V para que de Rb=2700 a caso  realizas esta operacion 12V- 0.7V=11.3V yluego lo divides por 4mA puesda como resultado 2825 ohm y lo aproximas a 2700 ohm que es comercial. gracis por todo.


----------



## oscar (Jul 31, 2009)

hola amigo, otravez molestandoa, analizando el porque tomas Beta de 50 para 0.2A me puedes hacer el favor de explicarmelo y si yo quisiera tomar 0.5A la Beta seria 25 como dice el datasheet del BD135. y si quisiera por ejemplo un consumo de 0.8A que Beta utilizarias?. gracis amigo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.

Acerca del archivo .rar , es un achivo comprimido, para descomprimirlo necesitas el WinRar que puede bajar de internet ( usa el Google), cuando lo descomprimas tendrás un archivo .mp4 , que lo vi con el programa QuickTime que también puedes bajar de internet si no lo tienes.

Acerca del Beta es al ojo o mejor dicho por aproximación, como en el cáculo que hice apartir de este dato beta mín = 63 para 0.15 A, asumí un beta menor 50 para 0.2A (menor beta para más corriente).
Sobre los valores de las hojas de datos no son valores precisos o exactos son valores promedios que pone el fabricante, lo que nos permite tener ciertas libertades a la hora de hacer cálculos iniciales y al llevarlos a la práctica ver que tanto nos hemos equivocado, corregir lo errores llegar a lo que buscamos o deseamos obtener.
Para 0.8A asume un beta = 10 (para 500mA es 10, como ya te comenté los valores no son exactos, puede hacer una prueba en un protoboard y ver si realmente es 10 ó menos/más.)

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oscar (Jul 31, 2009)

hola amigo  de verdad me has servido de mucho; gracias por toda esa información pero la pequeña duda porque el valor de 12V para que de Rb=2700 a caso realizas esta operacion 12V- 0.7V=11.3V yluego lo divides por 4mA puesda como resultado 2825 ohm y lo aproximas a 2700 ohm que es comercial pero cada salida del 4017 no me saca 5V? . gracis como lo dices es la realidad; talvez agregaria que el saber es importante para el ego pero es maravilloso cuando se comparte. como lo hace ud.


----------



## oscar (Jul 31, 2009)

hola amigo; te cuento que baje el prorama winrar y el quicktime pero le doy click donde me dices para ver el esquema pero sigue lo mismo , me podrias explicar como lo hago. gracis de nuevo.


----------



## sony (Jul 31, 2009)

aqui esta el video ya convertido


----------



## oscar (Jul 31, 2009)

hola amigo. que elegancia se ve; te felicito. pero estoy maciando ese winrar para poder ver el esquema. me da hasta pena decirte que me ayudes pero soy perceverante. gracis


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.
Imagimo que ya descargate el programa MOV00232.rar y lo tienes en un directorio o carpeta
Imagino también que ya instalaste el WinRar y el QuickTime. Si ya haz hecho esto, haz Click derecho sobre MOV00232.rar y apararecerá una serie de opciones escoge la opcion "extraer aquí" o "extract here", después en el mismo directorio aparece el archivo MOV00232.mp4.  Corre QuickTime player de Archivo o File escoge la opción Abrir u Open y buscas el archino mp3 cargalo o abrir después presionas PLay.

Espero no haberte confundido demasiado.
Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sony (Jul 31, 2009)

hola oscar si tu proble ma es saber usar el win rar aqui esta el programa y un manual saludos
http://www.manuales-e.com/content/view/37/44/


----------



## oscar (Ago 1, 2009)

hola amigo ya descomprimi el archivo en winrar pero el fichero esta en un formato lvw que programa uso para abrirlo o como lo convierto a otro formato para leerlo... gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola.
Ese  archivo es del simulador Livewire, debes conseguirlo para ver el circuito. Pero este es el circuito: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/121211/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oscar (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola amigo, de nuevo muchas gracias y disculpa por ser tan canson. Pero retomando el tema original del foro; pienso en colocar en serie un fusible de 1A, un diodo de 40V a 1A y una resistencia de 22ohm a 10W. El fusible, el diodo y la resistencia los ubico al principio del circuito principal (555 y 4017). Creo que eso me evitara altas corrientes que pueda sufrir el carro por por alguna falla y dicipar el  calor que puede ser producido por la misma subida de corriente. por ejem el regulador del carro, la bobina del carro o el altenador del carro etc. Que al final de cuentas es la corriente que puede quemar el circuito; es muy berraco que el voltaje del carro se eleve mas 15V. Que opinas? Ah se me olvidaba en cuanto como calcular la Rb del transistor yo mire en una pagina que lo hacian de esta forma, miralo y analiza que el voltage es de 5v y no de 12v. Esto lo tome del ejemplo practico de seleccion y conexion de un transistor del  documento. gracis


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola.
Si problema es el voltaje del auto entonces usa el 7808, y ya no tendrás el problema de sobre voltaje en circuito.
Lo que debe preocuparte es de no sobre carga el 4017, y para eso mejor usa un transistor darlington.
No se para quieres usar el relay.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oscar (Ago 13, 2009)

gracias amigo, al decir que no debo sobrecargar el 4017; ya que este me entrega un maximo de 7mA por cada salida, entonces al hacer el calculo de la resistencia de base necesito un transistor que maneje un Beta grande (darlington) para no forzar el integrado (4017). Ah encuanto al relay es un ejemplo que te cite ( relay maneja 80mA. pero puede ser 4 leds que manejen 20mA cada uno) en fin,  es como hacen los calculos de la resistencia de base Como el voltaje es: Voltaje = 5V - 0.7V = 4.3V  entonces Así que nos queda RB = 4.3V / 0,001A = 4300 Ohms; el voltaje que toman es de 5v-0.7v para hallar RB  y no de 12v como me lo explicastes en el  que esta Registrado: 17 Oct 2007 
Mensajes: 1732. espero tu comentario. Un ultimo favor donde puedo conseguir proveedores para comprar barato y por ahora en pequeñas cantidades (100 como maximo) el pic 12F629 en colombia o vecinos ya que sobra decirlo pero trabajo independiente y tengo un producto para sacarlo al mercado y me tiene estancado ese pic, por que en los almacenes de electronica son muy costosos a 4100 pesos colombianos cada uno y no se si resulte el negocio por eso necesito intentarlo pero de a poco. si otra persona tambien sabe le agradeceria el dato de los proveedores. gracis


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola.
Perdona estoy fuera del tema (me haz agarrado frio).
La fuente va a ser de 5V.
Si cada transistor soporta 0.2A ó 200mA, Necesitas un Beta de 200mA / 5mA = 40 (5mA es la corriente que quiero que el 4017 entregue a la base, para que no trabaje al máximo).
Rb= (5V-0.7V)/ 5mA =860 =>820 ohm.
No sé si necesites un darlington, prueba con el BD135.
Pero si usas un darlington la resistencia de base va a ser más grande, todo va a depender del beta del darlingron en saturación(eso se ve en la hoja de datos).


No sé, si te he ayudado en algo.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: mira aquí: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## oscar (Ago 20, 2009)

claro amigo que me has ayudado mucho y de ante mano te lo agradesco. pero una pequeña aclaracion la fuente es de 12v (asumo 13.8V), es decir el circuito secuenciador va instalado en un carro; ¿pero en las salidas del IC 4017 me saca 5v? . gacias espero tu valiosa opinion.


----------

